# what motor?



## obsession01 (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a 5 cyl audi motor in my Syncro vanagon but not sure which motor it is. Anyone know how to figure it out?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## mynutz337 (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: what motor? (obsession01)*

its probably the same motor from the audi s-4..im guessing...


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: what motor? (mynutz337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynutz337* »_its probably the same motor from the audi s-4..im guessing...

no. its not from a s4. Paul, did you just buy this van? did the van originally come from New Jersey? 2.3L was only offered in the '87 coupeGT. everything else was 2.2L. you must have the south african bellhousing...the displacement is stamped right on the block.. if you just bought this van, and it came from NJ originally, then i know your van and i know who did the conversion....


----------

